# What kind of training do the employees receive for the target circle app? (if any at all)



## flymf (Nov 3, 2021)

This is for a school project lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2021)

Hands on & with promo stuff from spot hq.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 4, 2021)

Salesfloor TMs just get trained on the fly when they ask veteran TMs for help with guest questions. Front of store TMs are expected to know how to use the app, but I don't know what kind of training they actually get.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2021)

front of store TMs, especially service desk ones go through computer training on it, and as someone said, we're expected to know how to use the app and ask guests every time if they're using it. I'm a guest service team member-- feel free to pm me with any questions, happy to help! I can't share the exact training we have (I don't have access to it at home anyways), but I'm happy to answer any questions


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm trying to imagine the assignment: "Over the weekend, I want you to write a report on how retail corporations train their employees to bug customers about loyalty programs."


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 4, 2021)

Did you get training to use Facebook or Twitter?!
I’m sure growing up you got training to use Napster or Audiogalaxy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2021)

Do you work  for spot?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 4, 2021)

What's training?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 10, 2021)

We use our generous dedicated training hours to ensure that we are all proficient in everything, of course. We definitely don't nervously learn everything on the fly while trying to be pleasant-faced through our incompetence.


----------

